# Çështja kombëtare > Elita kombëtare >  Prend Doci

## Pasiqe

PREND DOÇI 
1846-1917 
Pikëvështrim nga duhet parë vepra e munguar. 

Shpesh ka ndodhur që figurat e mëdha të kulturës, të cilët jetën e tyre e kanë gërshetuar me politikën, të mos vlerësohen në kohë. Stinët politike që kanë ardhur më pas nuk kanë lejuar klimën e duhur për ndriçimin e veprës së tyre. Është dashur kohë që të dalin nga terri i harrimit. Si kompensim i dhunimit të gjatë ka ndodhur që ndonjëri të ngjitet në zenit nga dishepujt, pas nënçmimit ka ardhur si për çudi mbiçmimi. Kjo luhatje e skajshme ka qenë shërbimi më i keq për disa korifenj të kulturës. Në lidhje me Prend Doçin ka ndodhur vetëm proçesi i nënçmimit. Me sa duket nuk ka për të ndodhur dhe e kundërta. Madje vendosja e tij në vendin që i takon ka për të qenë punë e vështirë. Megjithë njëfarë evokimi e shpalimi të figurës së tij këto vitet e fundit, për shumicën e shqiptarëve ai vazhdon të mbetet gati ashtu si në kohën e tij shumë i përmendun e pak i njohur, sic e ka përcaktuar Shahin Kolonja. Mbase prej domethënies së kësaj sentence duhet nisur hulumtimi e analiza. 



2. Shumë i përmendur, por pak i njohur 



Pse kështu? Për shkak të veprës së munguar? Si ka ndodhur? Nuk u shkrua? Humbi më vonë? Apo çështja qëndron krejt ndryshe? 

Për Doçin dhe veprën e tij që kur qe gjallë e më pas janë shprehur njerëzit më të mëdhenj të kohës e të mëvonshëm, shkrimtar si Gjergj Fishta, Faik Konica, Asdreni, Filip Shiroka, Ali Asllani, Ndoc Nikaj, Milto Sotir Gurra, arbëreshë të shquar si Dhimitër Kamarda, Zef Skiroi e Gaetano Petrota pa harruar dhe korrespondencën e tij me De Radën; gjuhëtarë si Justin Rrota, Aleksandër Xhuvani, Mahir Domi; politikanë si Ismail Qemali e Luigj Gurakuqi; publicistë si Shahin Kolonja, Sotir Peci e Milo Duçi; dijetarë të njohur bashkëkohës e pasardhës si At Pashk Bardhi, At Pal Dodaj, Dom Nikoll Sahatçia, Pal Dukagjini; studiues të letërsisë si Dhimitër Fullani, Regjep Qosja, Jorgo Bulo, Muhamet Pirraku, Ëngjëll Sedaj, Isak Ahmeti; prijës e krerë të Mirditës si Prengë Bibë Doda, Prengë Marka Prenga; personalitete të Europës si Edit Durham, Franc Nopça e deri Peter Bartl në ditët tona; duke vecuar sidomos kontributin e e biografit të tij Pal Doçi në monografinë Prend Doçi- Abati i Mirditës (jeta dhe vepra) shkruar vite më parë e publikuar më 1997. Megjithatë Prend Doçi është në zbulim e sipër si shumica e shkrimtarëve katolikë të Veriut, deri më tash si një brez i humbur. Kemi të bëjmë me një personalitet të lartë që është folur si për rrallëkënd në kohën e vet dhe në ato të mëvonshme, nga vendas e të huaj, nga arbëreshë e kosovarë, nga muslimanë e katolikë, nga vendlindja e diaspora, nga qarqet intelektuale brenda dhe ato të europës. Vlerësimet dhe opinionet për Abatin janë të shumta dhe nga më të larmishmet: nga mirditasit e thjeshtë, nga bashkëpunëtorët famullitarët e Mirditës e të tjerë, hierarkët e lartë të kishës në Shqipëri, Stamboll, Romë, Austri, konsujt e huaj në Shkodër dhe diplomatë të kancelarive perëndimore (në takime të drejpërdrejta dhe në korrespondencën e tyre diplomatike); shto këtu dhe kronikat e shtypit të kohës, ditarët (si ai i At Pal Dodës), memorialët, epistolarët e autorëve të shumtë, relacionet kishtare drejtuar Vatikanit. Dhjetra e dhjetra dëshmi që përbëjnë një vepër më vete për njeriun me vepër të munguar. Për njeriun shumë të përmendun, por pak të njohur. Nuk është për t'u çuditur: Doçi që u kujdes për gjithcka të madhe në shërbim të kombit të tij, nuk u kujdes vetëm për një gjë të vogël; emrin e tij e aq më pak për kultin e tij. Dhe këtë e bën një njeri në çdo kuptim i jashtëzakonshëm, siç do t'a cilësonte Nopça. 

3. Poet tribun në nismat e Rilindjes 

Doçi publikon pak poezi; Dheu em në përmbledhjen A Dora d'Istria-gli albanesi , Livorno më 1870; Nji kushtrim Shqiptarëve e po atij viti dhe Shqypnia në robni botuar në Mjalt e Bletës, Bukuresht më 1897. rreth 200 vargje në 42 strofa ku poeti i ri shfaqet si mjeshtër i vargut, çka nënkupton se autori e kish ushtruar dorën dhe se këto poezi nuk ishin të vetmet. Përdor distikun, strofën katërshe me rimë të përputhur dhe të alternuar, teksa parapëlqen strofën gjashtëshe dhe dhjetërrokëshin. Vjershat e tij cilësohen si manifeste të para poetike të asaj periudhe. Të shkruara me mjeshtëri e frymëzim me stil energjik e gjuhë të pastër, ato shprehin në mënyrë të ngjeshur disa nga idetë dhe idealet e lëvizjes sonë kombëtare. Ato paralajmërojnë lindjen e një poeti të talentuar, në radhë me Zarishin, Martinon, Bytyçin. 

Në librin antologjik kushtuar Elena Gjikës përfshihen autorët më të spikatur të kohës përfshirë dhe De Radën. Lirika e Doçit cilësohet ndër më të bukurat e librit. Dhjetë strofa gjashtëshe të shkruara në dhjetërrokësh. Jo vetëm himnizim i figurës së Elena Gjikës, por dhe bashkëbisedim intim i poetit me atdheun që njëher e një kohë pati trima plot... si pyll. Me figurën e Dorës poeti simbolizon shpresën e ringjalljes. Zana mitologjike nuk mundte të mos jetë e pranishme në këtë poezi dhe për atë se heroina i shëmbellen poetit me një zanë. Duket sikur nis që këtu Lahuta e Malësisë. Më 1925 Justin Rrota e riboton në veprën Literatyrës Shqype që vjersha të ishte në duart e shkollarve të rinj. 

Një kushtrim Shqiptarve siç e thot ë edhe titulli është një nga kumbimet poetike më të forta atdhetare të kohës. Tabloja e atdheut është tepër rrënqethëse, ndaj duhet të shpejtonte dhe kënga për ta rilindur. Shqiptarë trima, zgjedhën lshoni / kputni prangat e luftoni është refreni origjinal. Poeti fut në përdorim leksikun aktiv të ligjërimit atdhetar për të zgjuar ndërgjegjen kombëtare; si një rapsod i moçëm e si një luftëtar i ri u rrëfen shqiptarve historinë dhe dramën e atdheut. Deviza Ja dek ja lirë është kulmi i protestës, i kushtrimit për liri. 

Shqypnia në robni (1872) dallohet për theksin marcial të vargut, saktësinë e mjeteve poetike dhe gjuhën e bukur dhe të pastër. Është padyshim një poezi antologjike që të kujton O moj Shqypni të Pashko Vasës dhe mund të merret si një program e një kushtrim i kryengritjes së Mirditës (1876-1877), të cilën Prend Doçi e kishte udhëhequr në vend të Preng Bibë Dodës së ri. Për shumë vjet kjo poezi ishte një spiritus movens i vërtetë për shqiptarët dhe për lëvizjen kombëtare shqiptare. Në të ai kishte ngritur lart kultin e Skënderbeut, kultin e flamurit dhe kultin historik në përgjithësi duke theksuar njëherësh dhe rolin e diplomacisë : Dheu em Shqypni n'Evrop, ka fol parsia / Gjyq lyp, nuk gjak, e gjyq do ket Shqypnia. 

Po a ka dhe krijime të tjera Doçi. Pos këtyre vjershave ka pas në dorëshkrim dhe do të tjera, të cilat m'i ka pas lexue një herë n'Orosh. Shpresoj se ky dorëshkrim do të gjindet në dorë të ndokujt e ndonji prift i Mirditës ka me i qitë në drite-shkruante At Pashk Bardhi më 1942 në Hylli i Dritës 

Po bëhen 60 vjet dhe ende dorëshkrimit në fjalë nuk i është rënë në gjurmë. Përsa i përket vlerësimit të veprës së Doçit si shkrimtar, në vendin e vet ai është vënë vetëm në Shkrimtarë Shqiptarë (1941) në radhë të autorëve të tjerë të shquar të Rilindjes. 



  Emzot Doçi s'ka shkrue pak, por gjithherë pa emën. 



Prend Do ç i shkroi me pseudonimet Primo Doçi , Një djalë prej Shqypnije dhe mendohet se dhjetra artikuj janë të tijtë. Ai kishte bashkëpunuar që herët me revistën e De Radës Flamuri i Arbërit , bashkëpunëtorë të së cilës ishin shqiptarë dhe arbëreshë si Z. Jubani, Th. Mitko, S. Dine, N. Naço, P. Doçi, G. Dara (I Riu), A. Santori etj. Edhe kur ishte në Indinë Lindore me mision apostolik përsëri bashkëpunon me revistën e De Radës, ku në tetor të vitit 1883 boton artikullin Topografia e Lezhës në Shqipëri. 

Shkrimet publicistike dhe relacionet kishtare që dërgon Vatikanit dëshmojnë një stil modern, ndonëse ka munguar deri tani një hulumtim i mirëfilltë i gjithë lëndës së shkruar prej tij, çka do të krijonte mundësinë për një gjykim më të plotë. Jo më kot disa herë është vënë në dukje se Emzot Doçi s'ka shkrue pak, por gjitherë pa emën. Doçi përmendet si një gojëtar i spikatur. Një kronikë përkujtimore e Hyllit të Dritës (prill 1914) duke evokuar ditën e flamurit në Shkodër më 1912 në kështjellën e Rozafës evidenton ligjëratën e Abatit të Mirditës me atë rast i cili foli bukur. Një panegjirik në kishën katedrale Doçi e pat mbyllur me epifemën Zoja e Shkodrës e Shkodra e Zojës. Si argument për zotësinë në improvizimin e fjalimeve nga ana e tij sillet dhe ceremonia e përmotshme e Imzot Guerinit, fjalimet e tij në popull e meshat në kishë. Publicisti dhe oratori gjenden të gërshetuar gjatë Rilindjes jo vetëm në personalitetin e Doçit 

Ku tjetër duhet ta kërkojmë veprën e munguar të Prend Doçit? Duket se ky ka qenë një preokupacion i gjithë studiuesve dhe dashamirëve të tij. Edhe me kenë pak veprat e shkrueme prej Abat Doçit, nuk janë pak 32 vepratë botueme në nandë vjet të Shoqnis Bashkimi themelue prej tij, as veprat e botueme me ndihmën financiare që dha për shtyp (Ligjërim në vdekjen e Abat Doçit, Posta e Shqypnis,nr 24, shkurt 1917-Gjergj Fishta) . 

Ka ndodhur diçka disi e rrallë në fushën e letrave. Zë e shuhet autorësia e njeriut që i kishte parametrat e plotë të shkrimtarit, emri tingëllues i fillimeve aq të mbara poetike. Si ndodhi që ai nuk u bë dot shkrimtar për vete, kur bëhet udhërrëfyesi i Fishtës për kryeveprën e vet epike Lahuta e Malsisë?! 

Prend Doçi, një intelektual i madh i kohës, ia kishte mbushur mendjen Fishtës që të vazhdonte Lahutën e të këndonte si një rapsod homerian i maleve të Shqipërisë. Është po ky që përkrah Ndre Mjedën në hapat e parë duke zbuluar tek ai poetin, intelektualin e aftë me dhunti e përkushti për shkencën, gjuhën, kulturën. Akoma më tepër, humbësi i madh, i vetvetes nxiton ta presë shekullin e ri me një institucion letrar e gjuhësor brilant në qendrën më të rëndësishme kulturore të vendit që nga antikiteti, në Shkodër, mes ajkës së dijetarëve dhe atdhetarëve rilindas. Pikerisht në këtë kohë ndodh konvertimi i shkrimtarit me njeriun e shkencës. Veprën e tij tash e mbrapa duhet ta kërkojmë pikërisht te shoqëria prestigjioze Bashkimi, ashtu si një pjesë e të krijimtarisë së Konicës në vetë revistën  Albania  si drejtues i saj në radhë të parë. Dihet se Doçi ka qenë një ithtar i rralë i gjuhës shqipe. Si i tillë detyrimin ndaj saj ai nuk e shihte thjesht në pastërtinë e gjuhës së vjershave të tij. Vëzhgimet vetjake për të folurën e krahinave të vecanta, trajtimet modeste të gjuhës gjuhësire në shkrimet publicistike etj. 

Ai ishte i ndërgjegjshëm se gjuhës amtare i lipseshin fjalorë, gramatika, tekste shkollore e mbi të gjitha një alfabet modern. Të gjitha këto për të ishin shumë më tepër se laboratori i tij krijues. Doçi, më i vjetri i shkrimtarëve dhe dijetarëve të kohës, me një përvojë si rrallëkush në përpjekjet për rilindjen e kombit; për të kryer misionin historik në rrafshin e kulturës dhe identitetit kombëtar, më 1899 në shoqërinë Bashkimi, ofron elitën intelektuale të Gegnisë: At Gjergj Fishtën, Dom Ndoc Nikajn, Dom Dodë Kolecin, At Pashk Bardhin, Imzot Lazër Mjedën, Luigj Gurakuqin e plot të tjerë. Nuk ështe e rastit që shumë famulli të Mirditës në këtë kohë kthehen në qendra të veprimit kulturor e shkencor, me priftërinj dijetarë që krahas funksionit zyrtar hulumtojnë vlera etnokulturore të trevës si tradita, doke, folklore, gjuhësi etj. Një akademi perfekte që nuk i rrafshonte individualitetet e punëtorëve të dijes dhe pse shpesh autorësia ishte kolektive. Këtu vec po cekim kontributin e papërsëritshëm të Doçit në drejtimin e saj si ideues i programeve të saj dhe bashkëautor i veprave të publikuara në afro një dhjetëvjecar. 

  Mëmëdhetar vetflijues 



Sigurisht problemi i veprës së munguar të Doçit është shumë më kompleks se kaq. Ai mund të rroket e të shkoqitet vetëm kur të mbahen parasysh jo vetëm rrethanat historike në të cilat u shkri jeta e tij, por edhe komponentët përbërës të personalitetit të Abatit. 

Para së gjithash Doçi ishte ideolog i Rilindjes, me sens diplomati, që i duhej për të vendosur ekuilibret e duhura në rrjedhën e ngjarjeve historike të komplikuara me fuqitë e huaja. Në programin' e tij zinte vend: aspekti kishtar, politik, kulturor. Këto tre drejtime themelore kushtëzojnë kryekëput jetën e tij aktive deri në fund. Falë karakterit të rrallë, ai asnjëherë nuk gjendet në periferi të ngjarjeve, por në kulmet e tyre. Vetëflijohet për vepra të guximshme që do t'i kishte zili gjithkush. Do të donte të ish një prelat i urtë e bari shpirtrash, por rrethanat historike e bëjnë të vihet në krye të kryengritjes së Mirditës të viteve 1876-1877, çka do t'i kushtonte 11 vjet internim në tre kontinente. I ndalohet atdheu, dashuria e tij më e madhe. Hyn kështu si padashur në qerthullin e trazuar të politikës për të mos u ndarë më prej saj. Do të kishte dëshirë që kisha e Mirditës të ishte e konsoliduar, por në vitin 1888 kur ai vjen në krye të saj ajo ishte krejt e copëtuar dhe e ndarë në tre ipeshkvi. I lipset një punë prej titani për t'a rimëkëmbur Abacinë duke e çuar nga dy në gjashtë famulli e mbi të gjitha për ta dlirë dioqezën e tij prej vesit. Kryen në pak vite një histori të pashembullt në historinë e Krishtërimit aq të goditur gjatë pushtimit turk. Natyrshëm si cdo ideolog, atdhetar e dijetar do t'i gëzohej një Shqipërie me insitute kulture e shkence në prag të pavarësisë, me shkolla shqipe gjithandej, me një alfabet të njësuar për të gjithë shqiptarët e shumë gjëra të tjera kësodore, por këto thuajse mungonin. 

Duke qenë i matur e racional, ai nuk e krijon Bashkimin për ego dhe jo se i mungonin angazhimet në fusha të tjera, por se ishte i bindur se shteti i nesërm pa këto, aq më tepër një shtet nga e para, nuk do të mund të realizonte aspiratat e shqiptarëve. Me institucionin e tij Doçi jo vetëm kërkon të kanalizojë në një rrjedhë energjitë krijuese të intelektualëve të kohës, por edhe t'u japë mësimin e madh bashkëkombësve se bashkimi ishte çelësi i suksesit të së ardhmes në politikë, qeverisje, arsim, kulturë etj. 

Ky në fakt ka qenë mesazhi historik i gjithë elitës së dalë nga shkolla e Krishtërimit. 

Zef Skiroi poemën e njohur idilike Mili e Haidhia , për meritime letrare ia kushton pikërisht shkrimtarit me vepër të munguar 

Për Abatin e Mirditës me kontribut të jashtëzakonshëm në historinë, letërsinë, kulturën shqiptare, ashtu siç për shumë figura të shquara prelatësh katolikë, përgjatë gjithë sistemit 

komunist nuk u tha asnjë fjalë duke e bërë më tragjik fatin e këtij kolosi të letrave shqipe.


Marre nga http://www.mirdita.net/Personalitet.htm

----------

